# Do you wear your wedding ring, or any rings while working horses?



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Its not a wedding ring, but I wear a ring all the time and have never had any issues. Of course, that's kind of like saying, 'since it hasn't happened yet, it won't happen' like people often do in the helmet debate. I'm not sure that I would be willing to remove my wedding band (if I ever bother to get married again) though. Perhaps just wearing gloves would be a reasonable precaution?


----------



## horsebraid (Apr 22, 2012)

This doesn't apply to me, but a girl at the barn I've noticed never wears her engagement ring while with the horses. I never asked her why, though. I always assumed because she doesn't want to lose it. I never really thought of it being a safety issue, although now I do!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a significant callus from my wedding set but that's the only *injury* I've ever sustained. 

I wear gloves 99.999% of the time though if riding or doing groundwork.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not a big ring wearer but I know my mom always takes her rings off. She has a few reason for doing so 1) Safety. There have been numerous times where her rings gave been caught. 2) So they don't get lost and 3) because she's accidentally scraped Jesse's face with them a few times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

It never happened to me, but it did to my younger sister. She was riding a horse that was usually a "steady and calm ride". The saddle she was riding had an over-lapping leather on the top of the horn with a screw in the center. Her horse suddenly pitched a fit and my sister got her wedding ring and finger hung-up on the unknown at the time slightly loose screw on top of the horn. That was all that was keeping her hung up to the saddle as the horse finally stopped in it's tracks by my sister's husband. The wedding rings had also finally broken, but my sister lost all the skin and tendons in her finger.

Truth be known, it can and does happen.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I always take my rings off, mainly because they have a tendency to swell.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

candandy49 said:


> It never happened to me, but it did to my younger sister. She was riding a horse that was usually a "steady and calm ride". The saddle she was riding had an over-lapping leather on the top of the horn with a screw in the center. Her horse suddenly pitched a fit and my sister got her wedding ring and finger hung-up on the unknown at the time slightly loose screw on top of the horn. That was all that was keeping her hung up to the saddle as the horse finally stopped in it's tracks by my sister's husband. The wedding rings had also finally broken, but my sister lost all the skin and tendons in her finger.
> 
> Truth be known, it can and does happen.


Ouch... If I ever get married I will not be wearing a ring with my horses after reading that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I was always taught never to wear a ring...but I have always worn my wedding ring. It can and will eventually get caught. I do _not_ _ever_ wear a bracelet, though....I, and others, spent at least 2 solid hours looking for a bracelet in my then arena that had thick dirt footing once...it got caught on the horn whilst working cattle. I never found it. Gone forever...it was a grad gift from my mom.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm really bad about NEVER wearing my rings. My hub gets on to me all the time, lol! He never takes his off. Mine is ornate with lots of open filligree (sp).
1. It gets itchy, sweaty, and dirty with all the million gross things I have to touch.
2. I have a different stone and it scratches easily.
3. Too expensive to loose.
4. I've had so many finger bruises and close calls, it snags too easily, I hate the thing!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I knew a guy that worked on the railroad as a conductor and breakman. He was hopping back on the train (the train was rolling) and his foot slipped. His wedding band caught on the ladder and popped his finger right off! 

I do however wear my rings when working with my horses.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, I wear my gold band, but ONLY bc I need to lose about 20 lbs to get it off! It is smooth and won't get caught on anything.
I would not advise wearing a ring with a rock. You or the horse can get cut even by a cubic zirconia or other gemstone or semi-precious gem.
When I taught ALL of my students had to take off any hoop or dangly earrings. I ended up with a few in my possession from students who forget to collect them. I allowed ONLY posts, but stressed that no jewelry be worn while riding.
Same with necklaces.
Cannot figure WHY anybody wants to wear jewelry working with critters that react like rabbits sometimes! =/
I see this watching online programs with clinics INCLUDING those working with fractious horses, and I shudder when I consider that your ear can be torn, your finger can be dislocated, and permanent scars are possible.
IMHO, you look in the mirror on your dresser and take OFF all jewelry _before_ you ride.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> I'm really bad about NEVER wearing my rings. My hub gets on to me all the time, lol! He never takes his off. Mine is ornate with lots of open filligree (sp).
> 1. It gets itchy, sweaty, and dirty with all the million gross things I have to touch.
> 2. I have a different stone and it scratches easily.
> *3. Too expensive to loose*.
> 4. I've had so many finger bruises and close calls, it snags too easily, I hate the thing!


haha...this is why I don't buy jewelry for myself - it seems silly unless you are going to wear it every day. And, I am allergic to most every metal other than gold.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I keep a ring on when I'm working with horses. Never had a problem with it. I take it off when rock climbing, though, as the possibility of it getting caught in a crack is far more likely than horse-related mishaps.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I admit I am horrible about wearing my necklace (which does have a ring on it) while ridinhg. Its something that in 11 years I have taken off maybe 2 or 3 times and only for a few minutes at a time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't get my wedding rings off


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Just ANOTHER good reason to wear gloves around your horses!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

My moms friend split her finger open while wearing her wedding rings. I can't remember the entire story, but her finger swelled, and split open from the pressure. 

I don't currently wear any rings, but when I do and I'm at the barn, I take them off. I wouldn't want to lose them, or leave the window open for any injury to occur.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I never take my rings off. Funny story though: The first time I got bucked off was from a green horse I had fooled myself into thinking I could handle. As soon as I sat in the saddle, she took off bucking and threw me into the round pen railing. I took the brunt of the fall on my arm and knew immediately that my arm was badly injured.

The instructor at the farm was teaching a lesson in the arena and came running over when she heard me hit the railing.

The first thing she said to me was " I am pretty sure you dont have a head injury.". I asked her why and she said "First of all, you are wearing a helmet. Secondly, you have already pulled the rings off of your hand because you know it is going to swell. Your brain is working fine."

She was right, I had already pulled off my rings because I was scared they would have to be cut off when my hand and arm started swelling. I was bruised and bleeding, but the rings were the most important thing! LOL


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

HAHA! Look at the top and the ads are for WEDDING RINGS!

MM, yeah, I'd rather have had a horse or a new house or a honeymoon etc. than a wedding ring! LOL! I never buy jewelry for myself unless it's vintage cheap stuff from flea markets... Ugh, I'd go crazy if I could only wear gold!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I never wear my rings to the barn or anytime working with horses. Not so worried about hurting my finger but it would be a real pita to find a stone that came out in an arena. I stopped wearing them to the barn many years ago, was using iodine & one of my rings had poked a hole in my glove, the iodine leaked into the glove and destroyed the opal in my great grandmother's ring


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I wear my wedding and engagement rings for now


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I almost always leave mine at home, even though I always where gloves when working/riding. I think it's a couple of reasons: 

1. I've always played sports, and the no jewelry while playing sports thing is definitely engrained. As a kid playing competitive softball, I saw the nasty consequences of broken fingers and rings. 

2. The other (superficial) reason is that I have been thoroughly chastised by the folks at the place that cleans my ring about how disgusting it is to have dirt caked in places it shouldn't be. That was embarrassing enough to make sure I'm good about leaving it at home


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I always wear gloves when riding-but-I still lost a stone many years ago. If my weight is down & the ring is loose-I'll leave it home so as not to lose it. Also, DH knew of "ring concerns" so when he proposed -the ring he picked out has channel set stones-nothing sticking up, which is very nice, as I do have a small scar from a different ring where the stone gouged me.


----------



## f350girl (May 23, 2012)

I do and I dont where mine. I hate taking my wedding ring off but b/c I dont want to loose it, or my finger knowing what can happen; what harm does it cause to take it off rather then taking and easy safety precaution. I also hit it on stuff so much I've knocked my stone loose twice! So I'm going to try to remeber to take it off from now on


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I always wear my wedding ring. You can break your back just as easy getting thrown as you finger. But i dont wear a helmet when riding, seat belt when driving. No reason to worry about what may happen. You could get hurt drinking a glass on water in your house.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

My wedding ring is tattooed on (his jobs/careers do not allow him to wear jewelry so we came up with the tattoo solution), but I had bought a cheap new pretty silver thing to wear on my index finger and I noticed it flexing and moving constantly when I rode with it. It messes with my grip, so I stopped wearing it when riding.

Now, my thumb ring, that never comes off lol. I am actually so used to wearing my thumb ring (an old fashioned, chunky brass piece) that I notice it more when I don't wear it. But it has been a problem once before, because I wasn't paying attention. I was palming and playing with the nose of my BO's black Walker, and he started lipping and licking my thumb ring, rolling it around my finger. I didn't think anything of it, I am very used to him just licking and lapping up my hand and arm like a dog would, so I let him continue. He bit the ring. Just grabbed it between his teeth and bit down so hard he bent the metal. The ring actually pinched my thumb hard and was painfully stuck until I pulled out a pair of pliers from my car and unbent it. I still have not rounded it out and can point out the flat side where his teeth bent it in. :shock:

So, always be aware and careful of your jewelry if you do wear it with horses. Especially the mouthy ones. :wink:

Any one else notice the obscene amount of engagement ring advertisements on this thread? I'm on a new computer and haven't installed my ad blockers yet. It's hard not going, oooooo shiney, and clicking on the ads. :?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I do - if/when I am worried about catching I just wear gloves.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i always wore my wedding band with no issues but i typically ride with gloves so i'm sure that helped. however i never had a problem with doing any of the barn chores with it on. however, i will say that my band was a flush fit/channel set ring so there were no prongs or anything for stuff to get caught on. *shrug*


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That never occurred to me with riding, even tho I am adamant that NOONE waterski of jetski at my house with rings on for that very reason. I do wear my ring, but wouldn't if I hadn't had the stones securely reset lower and with more prongs. I wouldn't wear anything other than my wedding/engagement (which is now all one ring)tho. 

I really think that stuff sometimes happens, and this is pretty unusual while riding, so I will continue to wear them. Shoot, my friend/BO lost part of her thumb a year ago just by her mare running past her thru a pipe (not even sharp) gate-popped the end of her thumb right off. Sort of like a roping injury. I am very careful about never ever putting leads around my hands, wrists etc.....to me that is a greater risk than the ring.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I take my rings (non-wedding) off but more for the sake of the integrity of the ring, never thought about the danger to my digits!!

I'm also too lazy to clean the grime off them afterwards.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

There are plenty of times you should be careful wearing any jewelry (e.g. using machinery, tools) but I never take my wedding band off...it's easily been more than 20 years since I even took it off to buff it up a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I'm obviously not married, but I do have a purity ring, and I don't ever wear mine to the farm. Why? I've lost one before...and it wasn't even on my hand o.o I'd attached it to a chain around my neck! Its probably still out there somewhere laughing at me to this day :3


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I do not wear mine. Never really thought of the danger it is more for the fact that I don't want to get it bent or crushed while doing something. My DH got his hand caught (smashed) with his ring and the ring actually saved his finger because it is a tungsten and will not bend. He was wearing gloves. Never thought of losing a finger, wow. :shock:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I wear not just my wedding ring, but 3 more. Plus necklace with pendant and anklet. :wink:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses. I think... since I am so very accident prone, I am going to start taking mine off to ride. It is a simple smooth ring but hey.... knowing my luck, it will happen ha ha.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a small claddagh ring that only comes off for exams and then it goes in the pocket of my hacking jacket or my jodphurs. I wear gloves while I ride so the chances of it getting caught on anything are minimal at best. I wear it while I muck out and all other yard jobs without an issue. It's part of me.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I ordinarily wear gloves...but not b/c of my ring. I got a rope burn once that left me "one handed" for weeks. After that, I decided them there gloves weren't so hot on my mittens, after all.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't wear rings for the reason the OP stated. I was always told not to wear rings while roping ESPECIALLY for the increased chances of losing a finger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's not a wedding ring I have, but I still take it off. I don't want it falling into the muck heap or bedding without me realising!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I wear my wedding ring. If I take off my ring there are still 100 freakish ways to get hung up on a horse. I'm not saying it can't happen to me but I could break my neck just as easily. No one said riding horses was "safe".


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I wear gloves... and I still take my rings off. Those who think it can't get caught because you are wearing gloves, you are dead wrong. It can get caught just as easily under gloves than bare - I have seen the results of that. A friend was wearing gloves and she was thrown. As she came off her wedding band caught on one of the d-rings on her saddle, and it snapped at the point it was caught, under the glove. The glove was ripped open, the ring broken, and my friend's hand was pretty colours for a while... but she still had all her fingers, so it was a lucky escape.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't wear any kind of jewelry when I'm around the barn.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

BoldComic said:


> I wear my wedding ring. If I take off my ring there are still 100 freakish ways to get hung up on a horse. I'm not saying it can't happen to me but I could break my neck just as easily. No one said riding horses was "safe".


I agree. It is not only horses that I don't wear my jewlery. It was drilled into my head by my dad not to wear jewelry and specifically rings when working on or around equipment. Like hopping off a tractor and getting hung up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I used to wear my rings all the time and never thought about it. After reading all these entries, I'll be leaving them home. Thanks!!

(Accidents happen, but why take unnecessary risks?)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't wear any jewelry around horses. If I could get away with it, I wouldn't wear a bra (picture leaning forward, kind of 2 point-ish to go uphill and getting the horn caught under the bra.....do it all the time). I do wear boots and long pants but I don't wear long sleeves though. Never really have figured out the WHY of wearing long sleeves unless it's to avoid sunburn?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't dare wear my rings in the barn. Some of them are family heirlooms, and I'd be sick if I lost them. 

If I had a wedding ring, I'd just put it on a chain and wear it around my neck.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Dreamcatcher, most longsleeve shirts will rip before hanging up a rider, or before breaking a bone. Plus longsleeve shirts are cheap to replace. I wear them all year round, unless I am riding in the early morning or late afternoon in summer. Summer time I wear cotton shirts (think cowboy type, checks etc, gotta look the part lol) and winter I wear fleece hoodies usually. Sunburn is a big issue, even in winter you are likely to burn over here, and I don't want to increase my chances of skin cancer, it's already high enough just from living here lol.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Corporal said:


> Yes, I wear my gold band, but ONLY bc I need to lose about 20 lbs to get it off! It is smooth and won't get caught on anything.
> I would not advise wearing a ring with a rock. You or the horse can get cut even by a cubic zirconia or other gemstone or semi-precious gem.
> When I taught ALL of my students had to take off any hoop or dangly earrings. I ended up with a few in my possession from students who forget to collect them. I allowed ONLY posts, but stressed that no jewelry be worn while riding.
> Same with necklaces.
> ...


Agree. Just as with some other athletic activities, jewelry is just not safe! I go to the barn from work many times and sometimes don't remove smaller earrings, but I am always preoccupied with them and worry about losing them. It just isn't worth taking a chance on getting hurt, and if I were engaged/married, I certainly wouldn't want to lose the ring!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

No ring accidents here but I have lost 2 whole rings and one stone riding or cleaning the barn. Last time I lost one I told my husband I'd rather have an aussie saddle. Got it and it's much harder to loose.


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't wear rings these days as my fingers like to swell at random (usually if exercising or if I have any alcohol), but when I did I took them off at the barn. Necklaces too. No dangly earrings or big hoops, just studs or the smallest hoops I can find. I took my eyebrow barbell out earlier this year and am glad it's gone, I hadn't realized how uneasy I was about it at the barn. Nothing on my wrists either, not even a watch.

One thing I see a lot that always bugs me is listening to an ipod while riding. Nevermind the headphone cord, I need to be able to hear what's going on around me. I do however keep my cell in my front pocket when I ride, just in case something happens.

Shoes with a heel (still rocking my 10 year old blundstones and half chaps) and long pants have always been standard to me...always a sports bra and whatever shirt as long as it's relatively close fitting. If it's cold I'll dress in easy-to-remove layers, no pullovers or anything like that.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't wear ANY jewelry. Just a fact, not a brag...I'm not willing to lose 28k on a trail ride. Things happen. Even now there are reports that the emergency responders steal jewelry regurlarly. I'm more worried about that than anything.:shock:


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

A woman at the goat barn was really tugging on a goat kid to help with the deliver, and she reached in there quite a few times. She lost her favorite college ring that night, and we searched EVERYWHERE. when we mucked out the barn we searched every single pitchfork, nothing. I still think it's in the goat that was delivering 
So no, she doesn't wear her rings while doing farm work anymore!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Also, think about this. If something happens and your hand gets crushed, it will swell. More than likely they will have to cut the rings to get them off.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Arksly said:


> Also, think about this. If something happens and your hand gets crushed, it will swell. More than likely they will have to cut the rings to get them off.


That could happen from any type of accident in life. 

I am sentimental, my husband put my wedding ring on during our service, and it has never come off since. The only time I would remove it is in the case of an accident, if it means it has to be cut off to do that, then so be it. But I can break my hand falling on ice in winter completely unrelated to riding.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I stopped wearing my engagement/wedding rings many years ago. Not just for riding, but the type of work I do they get all gummed up and I got tired of constantly cleaning them. They are now safely tucked away for my daughter someday. :wink:


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Funny story about rings. My bf and AI were at a restaurant on valentine's day and the couple behind us got engaged. HE looked at me and said, "so, you never really wear rings. Would you even want a ring if you got engaged, or would you prefer something of more use - like a horse trailer?"

#Keeper!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

PoohLP said:


> Funny story about rings. My bf and AI were at a restaurant on valentine's day and the couple behind us got engaged. HE looked at me and said, "so, you never really wear rings. Would you even want a ring if you got engaged, or would you prefer something of more use - like a horse trailer?"
> 
> #Keeper!


LOL, great story! That's is like my hubby and I, he was going to spend a small fortune on a ring and then asked the same, whether I wanted a ring or a custom saddle...I said saddle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

I said a horse trailer but that to be in the correct spirit, he should have a giant ring painted on it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

